# Më Pranë Njëri-Tjetrit > Albumi fotografik >  Fotoja e së dielës

## PINK

"Loja e Elefanteve" . Lol

----------


## BOKE

Pranvera po vjen.

----------


## MI CORAZON

Pantera e Floridës

A të attackin këto , apo janë shy ?

----------


## PINK

ja dhe little monkey-t e NJ , qe ne krahasim me ato panterat e Cores jane very friendly  :perqeshje:

----------


## [LoTi]

Kopmlimente per fotot, shum te lezetçme  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## Reiart

E diele 5 prill. 
Kopeshti botanik, nese mund te quhet i tille, Tirane. Shkova te shikoj apo te bej ndonje foto lulesh dhe perfundova te bej foto pemesh.

----------


## altint71

E para ne Itali te ejten e dyta ne Antib Zhan le Pen-France 15 prill 2009

----------


## MI CORAZON

Ndodh vetem te dielen !  :buzeqeshje: 


P.S. Pink, kush eshte ai burri nen peme tek fotoja jote?

----------


## Reiart

Para se te dilja nga shtepia me zune syte kete trendafil te sapo celur dhe i bera nje foto nga larg me mendimin qe te beja nje me nga afer kur te zbrisja poshte. Pune cerek ore dhe kur zbrita poshte trendafili ishte zhdukur.



Pema, para dy javesh dhe sot e diele.

----------


## PINK

kumblla ? kaq shpejt ? 

po trendafilin e more vesht kush e keputi ? Lol

Nice pics  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## PINK

perendimi i te dieles...

----------


## PINK

.......... e teksa meditoja nen perendimin ulur ne nje stol ne park dhe shijoja shpirtin tim.... pictures ju shtua dhe  :ngerdheshje: 


p.s. ne fakt me iku per disa seconda nje cift arabesh te lumtur dore per dore , shoot . Next time. Lol

----------


## mia@

Duke shetitur cupen nga parku bera nja dy foto ne natyre lol. Pranvera eshte fantastike.  Ja nja dy peme.

----------


## Reiart

PINK!
Per fat te mire sot ky trendafil kishte shpetuar.

----------


## PINK

e bukur Reiart  :buzeqeshje: 


keto fotot e mia jane nga 3000x4000 pixels. Imagjino sa duhet me i zgogelu ketu. E humbin ate bukurine . Anyway ... 

pranvere ... :Lulja3:

----------


## Fiori

*E diela në lëvizje...*

----------


## altint71

Verona,gardaland,ne te riturit kemi luajtur me teper se kalomojt tane.

----------


## bombona

nje fundjave ne ulqin.

----------


## ville HIM

Shum foto të bukura.

----------


## PINK

1. e shtune
2. e diele.

i njejti trendafil . :Lulja3:

----------

